# Cost of Living in Malaysia



## ztempest

Hello out there !!!

How much money do I need to make yearly to live comfortably in Malaysia ??? In US dollars please .... 

Thank you !!!

Cheers !!
{z}}}


----------



## JOHNKL2SING

comfortable is to general a word, are you single, i guess so a married guy would not ask uch a question. Does comfortable mean eating out drinking and clubbing, girls etc there !!!

How much money do I need to make yearly to live comfortably in Malaysia ??? In US dollars please .... 

Thank you !!!

Cheers !!
{z}}}

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ztempest

Hi John, sorry I was vague. 

Married (w.husband) and dog. Would like to purchase living accommodations and go to the movies occassionally. I don't eat that much and so boring, we don't drink or club, but like movies and museums .... Currently (we are American) living in the czech republic, husband is contemplating a job in Malaysia .... and not sure what to ask for in salary ... hence the question ....

Thank you for any advise you can give. We have been to Malaysia on holiday, around KL and drove the countryside, visiting Sarwack, Kuching, etc. We think it is a very beautiful country and the people are very kind. 

Cheers,
{z}}}} 




JOHNKL2SING said:


> comfortable is to general a word, are you single, i guess so a married guy would not ask uch a question. Does comfortable mean eating out drinking and clubbing, girls etc there !!!
> 
> How much money do I need to make yearly to live comfortably in Malaysia ??? In US dollars please ....
> 
> Thank you !!!
> 
> Cheers !!
> {z}}}


[/QUOTE]


----------



## JOHNKL2SING

[well it is a great place to live just spent two years there now in Singapore. ref buying a place the market is falling everyday and there are so many new builds to pick from, my advise would be to rent first, a nice condo two bed 2500 -5000MYR per month,sorry check out the x rate and then decide on both an area- will you want a school near by in due time and type of place you want, house or condo etc.
be aware CITY traffic is an issue and want takes 15 minutes on sunday viewing can take 45 -60 at peak times and 1.5 hour plus if it rains, which it does most evening in the season all be it just for an hour. eating out varies again from street food -which is great and super value to top of the range 'how much" the people are warm and frendly security is not a major worry but thier concept of service i not based on a USA MODEL. time is vague and prices are higher until you learn to bargain.
THE ONLY DOWNSIDE the taxis are a national disgrace, smal oftenl dirty smelly and meter not working, but that aside it is a great place to live --enjoy 

ps- moives you can always buy the latest one on boot leg cd 10MYR plain cinama ticket 8 MYR gold class recliner leather chairs waiter service 50MYR

hope it helps 
]Hi John, sorry I was vague. 

Married (w.husband) and dog. Would like to purchase living accommodations and go to the movies occassionally. I don't eat that much and so boring, we don't drink or club, but like movies and museums .... Currently (we are American) living in the czech republic, husband is contemplating a job in Malaysia .... and not sure what to ask for in salary ... hence the question ....

Thank you for any advise you can give. We have been to Malaysia on holiday, around KL and drove the countryside, visiting Sarwack, Kuching, etc. We think it is a very beautiful country and the people are very kind. 

Cheers,
{z}}}} 


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## rjnpenang

Hi, A friend of mine has just rented a government house (though an agent) very near the center of Georgetown, Penang for 1,300 RM a month!. Regards Rob


----------



## sandielenton

Depends on your expectations! You don't say if you are on your own or with partner, children etc. Rent of a good 2 bedroom apartment from about $300 per month; running costs probably around another $100. Fuel is reasonable - to fill an average car costs about $20; Food is cheap - you can eat at hawker stalls for about $10. Plenty going on if you want to join things. I would guess for a single person with average requirements you probably need around $800 per month. I am sure that you can do it cheaper and I know that you can do it a lot more expensive!

Regards
Sandie


----------



## sandielenton

I see you spend 6 months in Southern Spain - I lived there for years and still have a place near to Sabinillas. Whereabouts are you when you are there?

Sandie


----------



## sandielenton

Hi Z,

As the last person said, cinema is cheap and rogue DVDs cheaper still; the International Women's Association is very strong and there are plenty of very varied activities for all types. Now that I know you are a couple then I would say that $2000 per month would be adequate. Most condos do not allow pets so be careful before renting or buying to be sure that you are able to take yours.

Regards
Sandie


----------



## sandielenton

PS I am English but my husband is American - the mix of nationalities is one of the main attractions here.

Sandie


----------



## tumbleweeds

I've been living in KL for the past 2 years in a 3 bedroom condo in Brickfields - nice place, fully furnished - that's costing me US$555 per month (2000 rm). Food is cheap, especially if you shop at the markets or eat at hawker food (which is often cheaper than cooking at home). We use public transportation and do not have a car. So, living comfortably - going to movies, eating mainly non-imported foods, occasional wine or beer, health care, clothes, transportation, utilities, trips to get away now and then, rent, health care, eating out 3 or 4 times a week (at least twice at local or hawker type places, and once or twice at nicer places) - our average monthly expenses are under US$1500 per month (5400 rm). Obviously, if you need to have a car, gas, insurance, etc would add more onto that. 

Most Malaysians earn somewhere between 1000-1500 RM per month and are able to get by pretty well. So, much of it depends on the lifestyle that you want to have. And KL is probably the most expensive part of Malaysia to live, so your living expenses would be less if you wanted to live in attractive Penang, for instance, or Ipoh (where housing is really cheap and it's a nice part of the country to live, too).


----------



## rjnpenang

sandielenton said:


> I see you spend 6 months in Southern Spain - I lived there for years and still have a place near to Sabinillas. Whereabouts are you when you are there?
> 
> Sandie


Hi Sandie, We live in Mijas Costa, not far from you. going back beginning of March, then return to Penang for the winter. Where are you in M/sia?. Rob


----------



## rag

ztempest said:


> Hello out there !!!
> 
> How much money do I need to make yearly to live comfortably in Malaysia ??? In US dollars please ....
> 
> Thank you !!!
> 
> Cheers !!
> {z}}}


About US$1000 will do but for some it will be more if standards are high. I was surviving there for a few months with wife for about Aus$1000 only. I rented a 2 bed place in Penang for only RM$ 700 pm.


----------



## sandielenton

Hi Rob, We are in Tanjung Bungah, Penang - and love it here.


rjnpenang said:


> Hi Sandie, We live in Mijas Costa, not far from you. going back beginning of March, then return to Penang for the winter. Where are you in M/sia?. Rob


----------



## louiss

ztempest said:


> Hello out there !!!
> 
> How much money do I need to make yearly to live comfortably in Malaysia ??? In US dollars please ....
> 
> Thank you !!!
> 
> Cheers !!
> {z}}}


As for me, at least $1000 can be very nice and comfortable at home in KL. If you stay some place that is not much people like perlis or sarawak, you just need $500 to stay alive and enjoy your day.


----------



## tumbleweeds

louiss said:


> As for me, at least $1000 can be very nice and comfortable at home in KL. If you stay some place that is not much people like perlis or sarawak, you just need $500 to stay alive and enjoy your day.


You must be giving a monthly figure! I'd say to live very nicely and comfortably in KL, you should have at least $1200-1500 monthly, though it is certainly possible to live for less than that. Figure around $500-700 per month for rent for a decent condo and the remainder going for food, public transport, utilities and entertainment. If you want to have your own car, you would have to add more onto this for gas, taxes, insurance, maintenance, etc. Though you could certainly survive for less than this figure - many local people live on about $300 per month (1000 rm).


----------



## Serendipity2

Hi all,

Thanks for your posts! Malaysia is also on my list of places to retire. I would appreciate any feedback on the following issues:

I understand expats can buy a home [or small plot of ground and build] is this correct?

Can we reasonably get my speaking only English?

Are we allowed to bring our personal effects into Malaysia? If so, are their costs involved?

I would love to find my 'significant other' - is that a reasonable expectation in Malaysia?

I know the country is predominantly Islamic. Is that a problem on such issues as wine or bacon or [ouch] sex?

Thanks for any and all feedback and suggestions! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

Sorry, I should have added one more question....

I would like to work in Malaysia - or more specifically, own a small business that would employ Malaysians. Is that allowed and do I need a specific visa prior to moving to Malaysia? Is there a minimum US$ amount I have to bring in to open and operate a business? Thanks 

Serendipity2


----------



## tumbleweeds

Yes, you can buy a home and land in Malaysia. :: MM2H :: Malaysia My Second Home has information about this - ex-pats must spend at least 250,000 rm for a home (300,000 if on Sarawak) - though it's possible to find something for less with an agent's help (for instance, the owner could buy a house full of furniture and include that in the purchase price to bring the total up to the minimum).

Yes, you can bring in personal effects. If you go under the Malaysia My Second Home promotion, there should be no duties on either personal effects or a vehicle. If you don't do the MM2H, I believe that you may be subject to duty.

Yes, English is very widely spoken and you can get by very well without knowing a word of Bahasa - though locals do appreciate it if you can at least say a few words. In areas like KL, you'll probably hear more English being spoken than any other language. There are also several English-language newspapers that can be found everywhere, as well as English book stores, etc. Many of Malaysia's minorities don't even speak Bahasa - many of the Indians and Chinese speak only their own language and English.

Sure, you might find your significant other in Malaysia. Keep in mind, though, that if he/she happens to be Muslim, then you would need to convert if you were to marry. Those rules don't apply for any other of Malaysia's many religions. I've seen many inter-racial couples in Malaysia.

Malaysia is roughly 60% Islamic and 40% everything else. That means that items such as beer, wine, pork, etc. are available in any place where Chinese or Indians or the indigenous people live - which is basically throughout the country. You'll find no shortage of places selling these items in the major cities, such as Georgetown, KL, Ipoh, etc. , but less so if you settle in the far north (around Terreganu or Kota Bahru), which tend to be more conservative than the rest of the country). Most grocery stores will have a non-halal section selling all sorts of products that would be forbidden to Muslims. Additionally, Chinese restaurants almost all sell alcohol and pork products. As far as sex goes, you shouldn't have any problems as long as you're mindful of the local culture - no public displays of affection (hand-holding is fine). Rarely, I've heard of hotels wanting to see a marriage license before renting to a couple - but that's extremely rare. In traveling for many months in Malaysia with my husband, I was never asked to show proof of marriage - but there was something in the paper just a couple of months ago about a couple who was not married - Georgetown, I think? - who were reprimanded by the police. It's really more of an issue if the couple is Islamic - if you're obviously a tourist or a non-Malaysian, it shouldn't be a problem. 

Sorry, I don't know the answer to your last question. The Malaysian government makes it very easy for foreigners to live long-term in the country. They are not nearly as accommodating when it comes to employment or having a business. I would expect that there would be a great deal of red tape involved.


----------



## Serendipity2

Hi Tumbleweeds,

I'll look into Malaysia My Second Home. Thanks for that! 

Have you ever noticed that if you ask a question it later reminds you of two more you want to ask? 

Is high speed Internet readily available in Malaysia? I've a PC and would probably just bring my HDD rather than the entire PC [but might try to bring my monitor] if I don't ship my furniture and other personal effects. That said, I've read an expat needs to keep a certain amount of money in a local bank to be allowed 'resident' status. I've got to learn more about that!

Is English speaking TV available? There isn't a lot that's very good hear but I do love the PGA Tour [but only when El Tigre is playing] and shows like Jeopardy, Dancing with the Stars, the History channel etc. If not available I'll sure do a lot more reading. 

Thanks again for the information. 

Serendipity2


----------



## tumbleweeds

Yes, you can get high-speed internet. Most internet cafe's have broadband/DSL. For home use, there are several companies offering 3G, which isn't super-fast but it's pretty much adequate. If you're around KL, I'd recommend going with IZZI - they actually have 4G, which is faster than the 3G, and they don't require a contract. Whatever you end up with, avoid Celcom - service is unreliable and customer service is non-existent! You could also pick a plan with TM, but I think that all of their plans require that you have a land-line, which I never had, as well as a 1 or 2 year contract. 

You can get cable TV through Astro (Astro :: Making Your Life Richer) - all sorts of English channels.

As far as local banking goes, you have to either be in Malaysia on a MM2H visa or an employment visa, or you can't bank locally. I stayed in Malaysia for 2 years on a social visit pass, so no one would let me have a bank account in the country (though I've heard rumours that Standard Chartered allows foreigners to have Malaysian accounts with them without a residency visa). What I ended up doing was opening a Singapore bank account, which I could do without any special visa (DBS was happy to do this). But you can also get by quite well by using your regular bank and just accessing cash through ATM's. If you think that you'll be wanting a local bank, be sure to bring a letter of reference from your bank back home - it will make it easier when you apply for a foreign account. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Serendipity2

Thanks for your response Tumbleweeds,

I’ve visited KL [once] and liked it there but I think something smaller! Perhaps Penang would be a bit smaller and easier. When I visited KL I was a bit amazed by the taxis. As soon as it was dark all the cabs went off-meter and it was a matter of bargaining with them. Taxis weren’t all that plentiful so they didn’t give me much of a bargain. It was a very long walk to my hotel near Petronas Towers so I grudgingly paid the piper! I sure liked the train to the airport though. Talk about easy. 

A suspect 3G is as good or probably better than my local Comcast connection. The customer service isn’t bad here but they keep raising the prices and since I’ve got my television and Internet through them I’m stuck. I DO beat then out of one service - telephone. I’ve got MagicJack and while there are a few problems occasionally I’ve learned how to solve them. MagicJack costs US$20 for the device and US$20 for one entire year of unlimited service. You might have someone send you one from the states. You’ll get a ‘new’ telephone number with the device and you do need a high speed Internet connection. The good thing about MJ is that your calls back home to US or Canada are FREE. Unlimited calls. Skype is great too but limits you to calling just those that also download Skype or, if you call a landline, while reasonable, I think MagicJack might be better but not for local Malaysian calls. 

From what I understand, to buy property in Malaysia I would have to get the retirement visa which also requires a hefty deposit into a Malaysian bank. The only problem is the money stays there until you decide to depart Malaysia. As a retiree on fixed income, money in the bank that you can’t use, even to invest, is kind of rough. Obviously the person who came up with the retirement program wasn’t a retiree!


----------



## tumbleweeds

I'm not sure that you're correct about that - I don't believe it's necessary to have a retirement visa to buy property in Malaysia. If you do have a retirement visa, your house or property counts towards the amount of money you have to keep on deposit, also. Basically, you have to have funds to get the MM2H visa, but you do have the flexibility to either keep in on deposit with a Malaysian bank or buying property with it. You might want to check with the folks at Borneo Vision for more information about retiring in Malaysia. How much you have to deposit also depends on your age - it's less if you're over age 50. Personally, I don't think you get a lot with the MM2H - it's a hassle to get and the benefits are marginal. If you like to get out and see things, it's just as easy to head to Thailand or Singapore or Indonesia for a day trip or weekend every 90 days and keep staying in Malaysia on a social visit pass. There is no limit (yet) on how long you can stay there on this type of entry permit.

Skype is a good deal, but in Malaysia, you don't always get the best connections - the 3 and 4G is just a little slow, but during off-peak times, it's usually ok. For 2 cents a minute, it's a bargain. I had my hand-phone with Digi, which has special rates for calling the US and other countries - 5 sen a minute (less than US 2 cents) - with great sound quality. Rates are quite a bit higher for calls made within Malaysia. SMS calls to phones within Malaysia are either very cheap or free, so I've become a very speedy texter!


----------



## Serendipity2

*MM2H Visa*

Hi Tumbleweeds,

Thanks for the link to MM2H. I did find out I could take a portion of the money out [40% or RM60,000] of the RM 150,000 to buy a property but only after one year. I need to read more about buying property without the MM2H visa. There are many advantages to the MM2H visa but it might be prudent to spend a year there first to see if it’s where I would be happy. One thing I do worry about in any foreign country is intellectual stimulation. Another would be to see if I could possibly start up a business which would contribute to the economy and employ at least some Malaysians. The government might have other ideas but it’s worth pursuing. I guess one “job” [if allowed] would be to buy a plot of land and build. If it sold move on and build another. If it didn’t sell - move in! I think that would be allowed. I read somewhere you could own up to two properties - I don’t know if that’s the maximum. More reading…. I like the idea I can live there for 90 days at a time. In the Philippines its 21 days which can be extended but a hassle. In Thailand it’s 30 days but again you can extend. I can see a car would almost be a necessity. They do have a generous plan regarding a car with the MM2H visa but not sure if I could afford one. 

Skype at $0.02/minute sounds cheap but a Magic Jack [assuming the 3G or 4G would support it] would be far cheaper. Including the device MJ is $40. But includes one year of free unlimited service to anywhere in the US or Canada. MagicJack calls “to” Malaysia are $0.02 or $0.05 for cellular calls so it might even be cost effective to just use a MagicJack if your Internet service is robust enough to allow it. So far Malaysia is looking pretty attractive and at the top of my list of places to more to and retire. Thanks a lot for your information!

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

sandielenton said:


> Depends on your expectations! You don't say if you are on your own or with partner, children etc. Rent of a good 2 bedroom apartment from about $300 per month; running costs probably around another $100. Fuel is reasonable - to fill an average car costs about $20; Food is cheap - you can eat at hawker stalls for about $10. Plenty going on if you want to join things. I would guess for a single person with average requirements you probably need around $800 per month. I am sure that you can do it cheaper and I know that you can do it a lot more expensive!
> 
> Regards
> Sandie




Sandie,

Thanks for the information. I'm confused, though... 

"Food is cheap - you can eat at hawker stalls for about $10." 

Is that $10 per day? [sounds expensive to me!] or $10 per month? [dirt cheap]


----------



## tumbleweeds

A good meal at a hawker stall in KL will run between 3.50 - 5 rm (that's roughly US$1 - 1.50). For instance, a piece of chicken with a large serving of rice, some cucumber, maybe some peanuts and green beans would cost about 4.50 rm, or US $1.25.


----------



## Serendipity2

tumbleweeds said:


> A good meal at a hawker stall in KL will run between 3.50 - 5 rm (that's roughly US$1 - 1.50). For instance, a piece of chicken with a large serving of rice, some cucumber, maybe some peanuts and green beans would cost about 4.50 rm, or US $1.25.




Hi Tumbleweeds,

Thanks for the information on the cost of food. You should hire out as a consultant!  

Do they have sticky rice, green papaya salad and chicken satay in Malaysia? [sounds like I like Thai food doesn't it ] at the hawker stalls? Can you buy whole cooked chicken as well? I suspect with the diversity of cultures ie Chinese, Indian and Islam there should be a superb range and choice of foods. I gather it's safe to eat "on the street" from the hawker stalls. 

Is the water safe or is it bottled water or nothing? I would think tea would be pretty safe since they usually boil the water which should kill any organisms/ parasites.

I think you live in the Penang area. Can one find modest but good housing in that area for under $400? I would like to find a two bedroom place with a bathroom, living and kitchen about 100 sm. in size. Is that realistic? Apartment, house or condo would be fine. Probably furnished. Is security an issue in Penang [burglers/thieves] or is it pretty safe. Any area recommendations are appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## tumbleweeds

I just left KL after having spent 2 years there. I've been to Penang but I don't "know it" the way I "know" KL! 

Chicken satay is readily available in the night markets and hawker stalls. Generally, there is beef satay, as well. I'm sure that you can find sticky rice and papaya salads at some hawkers - the night market where I bought most of my street food did not have any Thai vendors, and these foods were not offered there. I would expect that many of the hawker centers would have Thai vendors, especially in Penang, since there is more of a Thai influence there.

I have never gotten the slightest bit ill from eating street food in Malaysia. If the hawker is busy, you know that the food is good - they develop a loyal following! I haven't seen whole cooked chickens for sale by vendors, though you can buy the uncooked kampung chickens on the street for around 10 rm (US$3). And yes, there is always a huge variety of foods - it's truly a multi-ethnic country, and Malaysians love eating. 

Tap water is safe to drink in KL, though most people will boil it first (get one of those electric water boilers at Jusco). I believe that it's chlorinated coming out of the tap. Bottled water is available everywhere and all restaurants will use purified water, as well. I'm not sure if the tap water in Penang is safe to drink "as is." My guess is that it would be safe, since Malaysia has been working on having potable water available to everyone as part of it's development plan. 

Not sure about rents and neighborhoods in Penang, but here's a website which might be helpful: Penang Property: Real Estate Properties in Penang Malaysia. I would think that US$400 would be realistic for a condo as you described, but it would depend on the area.


----------



## Serendipity2

tumbleweeds said:


> I just left KL after having spent 2 years there. I've been to Penang but I don't "know it" the way I "know" KL!
> 
> Chicken satay is readily available in the night markets and hawker stalls. Generally, there is beef satay, as well. I'm sure that you can find sticky rice and papaya salads at some hawkers - the night market where I bought most of my street food did not have any Thai vendors, and these foods were not offered there. I would expect that many of the hawker centers would have Thai vendors, especially in Penang, since there is more of a Thai influence there.
> 
> I have never gotten the slightest bit ill from eating street food in Malaysia. If the hawker is busy, you know that the food is good - they develop a loyal following! I haven't seen whole cooked chickens for sale by vendors, though you can buy the uncooked kampung chickens on the street for around 10 rm (US$3). And yes, there is always a huge variety of foods - it's truly a multi-ethnic country, and Malaysians love eating.
> 
> Tap water is safe to drink in KL, though most people will boil it first (get one of those electric water boilers at Jusco). I believe that it's chlorinated coming out of the tap. Bottled water is available everywhere and all restaurants will use purified water, as well. I'm not sure if the tap water in Penang is safe to drink "as is." My guess is that it would be safe, since Malaysia has been working on having potable water available to everyone as part of it's development plan.
> 
> Not sure about rents and neighborhoods in Penang, but here's a website which might be helpful: Penang Property: Real Estate Properties in Penang Malaysia. I would think that US$400 would be realistic for a condo as you described, but it would depend on the area.



Thanks Tumbleweeds,

Looking forward to 'discovering' Penang. I was impressed with KL in my short visit but a city or town a bit smaller would be more to my liking. I appreciate your insights. Would you recommend a real estate person there or just contact individual owners advertising their apartments or condos? I'll check out "Real Estate Properties in Penang, Malaysia" to see what's available as well. Thanks


----------



## tumbleweeds

Serendipity2 said:


> Thanks Tumbleweeds,
> 
> Looking forward to 'discovering' Penang. I was impressed with KL in my short visit but a city or town a bit smaller would be more to my liking. I appreciate your insights. Would you recommend a real estate person there or just contact individual owners advertising their apartments or condos? I'll check out "Real Estate Properties in Penang, Malaysia" to see what's available as well. Thanks [/QUOTE
> 
> Before I first came to KL, I had emailed an agent, who agreed to meet me shortly after my arrival to show me several properties all on that same day. That was so easy! We looked at about 4 places, one of which was just perfect. So at least for me, it was much easier to go through an agent who had several properties - and I think that she was excellent, also, because she helped negotiate the rent, probably much better than I could have done without her. She also helped get the lease done, registering the lease, etc, so there were no worries. Others might have different experiences, but using an agent, for me, was definitely a good idea! One good resource for this would be Malaysia Property & Real Estate For Sale / Rent - iProperty. You can browse through their many properties, and look for an agent, too. Good luck!


----------



## Serendipity2

Before I first came to KL, I had emailed an agent, who agreed to meet me shortly after my arrival to show me several properties all on that same day. That was so easy! We looked at about 4 places, one of which was just perfect. So at least for me, it was much easier to go through an agent who had several properties - and I think that she was excellent, also, because she helped negotiate the rent, probably much better than I could have done without her. She also helped get the lease done, registering the lease, etc, so there were no worries. Others might have different experiences, but using an agent, for me, was definitely a good idea! One good resource for this would be Malaysia Property & Real Estate For Sale / Rent - iProperty. You can browse through their many properties, and look for an agent, too. Good luck![/QUOTE]


Hi Tumbleweeds,

I just checked out the real estate site you recommended. Prices range from RM550 to RM6500 - and beyond. 

I think you're right about having a real estate agent help you. There are a TON of apartments and condos available. Do you have any suggestions on the better areas to live? There are a bunch of them. Georgetown is one I've heard of and would assume there are night markets and hawker stalls and shopping in that area. 

I understand most want a one year lease but I hope one can negotiate that too. I suspect they'll want first and last month + deposit. 

Did you feel the earthquake yesterday? I just learned they had an earthquake - I think up north with a magnitude of about 5.3 on the Richter scale. I guess earthquakes are fairly common. That can liven things up a bit! Thanks again.

Serendipity2


----------



## tumbleweeds

Most places will ask for a 1 year lease. Some owners will agree to a shorter time frame (6 months) but will likely raise the rent somewhat for this. A good agent can help negotiate for you. Generally, you'd have to pay the first month, one month's deposit and a utilities deposit. You'll also have to pay for the "stamp fee," where the rental is registered with the government (the agent does this for you, but you have to pay for it - I believe it's roughly 300 rm). 

Sorry - can't help you on neighborhoods around Georgetown/Penang. It's something to discuss with the agent - or you might try posting the question on another forum, such as Lonely Planet's Thorntree or the Expat KL forum. I'd suggest being open to all areas, then making your decision once you've gotten your bearings. The area of KL that I eventually settled on was in an Indian neighborhood - very, very few "western" ex-pats. I loved that neighborhood, but people that I would talk to would make faces and wonder why on earth I chose to live in Brickfields when there were "such nice ex-pat areas" so close by.


----------



## MARJOLI

*cost of living in Malaysia*

Is it still possible to get rents like this in Brickfields? If you dont mind, what other areas would also be suitable for a single expat. (I like peace and quiet though, but would not want to be too isolated. I will be moving in Malaysia just after Easter. Im currently living in Hong Kong, so looking forward to being in Malaysis, heard the people are great and plenty of stuff to do. Im British.

Would appreicate any advice. 
Thanks







tumbleweeds said:


> I've been living in KL for the past 2 years in a 3 bedroom condo in Brickfields - nice place, fully furnished - that's costing me US$555 per month (2000 rm). Food is cheap, especially if you shop at the markets or eat at hawker food (which is often cheaper than cooking at home). We use public transportation and do not have a car. So, living comfortably - going to movies, eating mainly non-imported foods, occasional wine or beer, health care, clothes, transportation, utilities, trips to get away now and then, rent, health care, eating out 3 or 4 times a week (at least twice at local or hawker type places, and once or twice at nicer places) - our average monthly expenses are under US$1500 per month (5400 rm). Obviously, if you need to have a car, gas, insurance, etc would add more onto that.
> 
> Most Malaysians earn somewhere between 1000-1500 RM per month and are able to get by pretty well. So, much of it depends on the lifestyle that you want to have. And KL is probably the most expensive part of Malaysia to live, so your living expenses would be less if you wanted to live in attractive Penang, for instance, or Ipoh (where housing is really cheap and it's a nice part of the country to live, too).


----------



## tumbleweeds

2000 rm is actually fairly expensive for Brickfields - that was for a 3 bedroom, fully furnished condo in a security building with a pool, etc. You should be able to find something unfurnished in a "regular" sort of place for about half that (figure 1000 - 1300 rm/month) - still in a good neighborhood, especially if you can agree to a year's lease. Ex-pats live pretty much everywhere in KL - more in some areas, like Bangsar and Hartamas and Mont Kiara, than in others. I preferred living in a mainly local area, or at least in a place where most of the ex-pats were not Westerners - Brickfields was perfect for that. 

Many ex-pats live in Penang, both in Georgetown and in various places along the coast. Rents can be quite low there - less than in KL. There are also a handful of ex-pats living in Ipoh, which is even less expensive than Penang. There is a lot to do around Ipoh - and Penang, too - but you really would need a car to get around. That's an expense that you don't really have in KL, where the public transportation is good and goes practically everywhere.

If you don't mind being a little more remote, there are some choice areas in Sarawak and Sabah, where ex-pats sometimes end up. Costs are a little more than on the Malaysian mainland, though.


----------



## MARJOLI

*living costs malaysia*

Dear Tumbleweeds,

Thank you so much for you quick reply. This is giving me loads to think about. Im not sure I have the exchange rate down yet? 1300rm is only 3000hkd is that right? wow, I should move tomorrow at that rate.

The reason I need to be where the expats are is that I work for the education system I have a performing arts company here that I will be setting up for the expats in Malaysia , piano, dance, singing etc., I actually thought I could do this from home, but will probably rent somewhere for seperation for my home life.

So glad you mentioned it is easy to get around, that means I could pretty much live anywhere. Kool. Its quite cold here at the moment, Im so looking forward to seeing the sun.

Marjoli




tumbleweeds said:


> 2000 rm is actually fairly expensive for Brickfields - that was for a 3 bedroom, fully furnished condo in a security building with a pool, etc. You should be able to find something unfurnished in a "regular" sort of place for about half that (figure 1000 - 1300 rm/month) - still in a good neighborhood, especially if you can agree to a year's lease. Ex-pats live pretty much everywhere in KL - more in some areas, like Bangsar and Hartamas and Mont Kiara, than in others. I preferred living in a mainly local area, or at least in a place where most of the ex-pats were not Westerners - Brickfields was perfect for that.
> 
> Many ex-pats live in Penang, both in Georgetown and in various places along the coast. Rents can be quite low there - less than in KL. There are also a handful of ex-pats living in Ipoh, which is even less expensive than Penang. There is a lot to do around Ipoh - and Penang, too - but you really would need a car to get around. That's an expense that you don't really have in KL, where the public transportation is good and goes practically everywhere.
> 
> If you don't mind being a little more remote, there are some choice areas in Sarawak and Sabah, where ex-pats sometimes end up. Costs are a little more than on the Malaysian mainland, though.


----------



## Malaysiana

*Low Cost of Living in Malaysia*



ztempest said:


> Hello out there !!!
> 
> How much money do I need to make yearly to live comfortably in Malaysia ??? In US dollars please ....
> 
> Thank you !!!
> 
> Cheers !!
> {z}}}


Cost of living in Malaysia is relatively cheap. Indications on the living expenses in Malaysia are as follows: 

Meals for a day ​RM20.00	/ USD5.20

A 2-bedroom apartment	​RM100,000 / USD26,300

A bungalow with a 6000sqft land	​RM500,000 / USD131,578

A desktop computer	​ RM1,000	/ USD263

A visit to the doctor for flu (with medication)	​RM30 / USD7.90

Based on conversion rate of RM3.8=USD1.00


----------



## expat-wannabe

I need help deciding. I got an offer of 2500 USD a month net, education for kids, and housing allowance. Medical insurance covers only me. Dependents are not covered. Is this a fair and acceptable offer? Considering my child has asthma and has frequent attacks, should I ask for more in anticipation of frequent hospitalization? How much do HMOs cost? Thanks a lot.


----------



## andyong

It depends, but if you're a budget traveller, then you will need to spend approximately about 85 USD for food, accomodation and transportation.


----------



## tumbleweeds

*Say what?!?*



andyong said:


> It depends, but if you're a budget traveller, then you will need to spend approximately about 85 USD for food, accomodation and transportation.


Say what?!? For US$85 a day, you can live very, very comfortably and still have cash left at the end of the day!


----------



## pero

2000$ min


----------



## marijke16

*living in Malaysia*



ztempest said:


> Hello out there !!!
> 
> How much money do I need to make yearly to live comfortably in Malaysia ??? In US dollars please ....
> 
> Thank you !!!
> 
> Cheers !!
> {z}}}


Good morning from a sunny Penang/Malaysia. I have absolutely no idea how many replies you've had. I'm new here. I can however answer your question. the norm is RM4000 - US$1300. I immediately say that is false. You'll need RM10.000 per month to live comfortable and that is US$3250. Rents are anything from RM1500 for something decent and go as high as RM4000. Renting might be an option however I say immediately that you need to know that whatever you rent might come up for sale. We are in the process of selling our condo and have been looking around for something to rent. We have been warned! Property belongs often to older citizens and when they die their offspring want to see money and it is for that reason they want to sell and fast! Long leases are no available so you need tot be very very sure of what you want. We live in Penang and for investment purposes that is the place to be apart from the beautiful scenery and being a "food paradise". Any time you need some info please feel free to email me. 
Have a safe and Happy New year!


----------



## imranexpat

*Guidance Required For Malaysia/Singapore*

Respected
How are you, hope you fine, if dont mind and have sometime so please do me a favour and tell me some answers to my question.


Are you currently in Malaysia or Singapore
.
Which visa i required for job in Malaysia/Singapore (I am pakistani and did my BS
electronics engineering )

I need to ask the expected salary of engineer in Malaysia/Singapore 


Regards
Zahid


----------



## pinkgarden

Hello all,

I am an american living in Malaysia. I have a blog that details my experience buying a house in Malaysia and also covers lots of things on the cost of living. Please check it out, it might be helpful if you are considering moving here... at the-malaysia-project dot blogspot dot com.

Very best!


----------



## micksolo

pinkgarden said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am an american living in Malaysia. I have a blog that details my experience buying a house in Malaysia and also covers lots of things on the cost of living. Please check it out, it might be helpful if you are considering moving here... at the-malaysia-project dot blogspot dot com.
> 
> Very best!


thanks pinkgarden!


----------



## Nemo.

Hi this is an old thread but useful. The statement that malaysians earn 1,500 rm though is nonsense. Average salaries in KL are 7,000 rm and to be middle class two salaries of 10,000 rm is normal among locals so I would say a single expat needs at least 10,000 rm a month and a family 20,000 rm per month to make it worthwhile being there including holidays and savings/pension. Many expat are on far more 50,000 rm a month isn't uncommon among proper packages (adding on all
The perks at cash value) so I would caution all those families offered so little to work in KL. You can live off a lot less but why do it in a foreign country? Singletons I can understand want adventure and if young who cares. But don't sell yourselves cheap


----------



## mediafocus4ever

living in KL kinda Expensive...If u wanted to spend less money..better stay somewhere away from Major city


----------



## UKCynthiaT

Hi Ztempest,

I'm originally American and husband is English--the diversity is one of the things that appeals to us here as well. I imagine you'll like it!

We find it very cheap to eat, compard to the UK especially and compared to the US as well. About half the time we eat the local food and, in our area, that might mean under $10 for a meal out. A big treat is the sushi buffet brunch on Sunday--and that's about $15 per person.

I don't think anyone mentioned it but petrol is subsidised here and, compared to the UK, it's like being given it for free. It's really astonishing to us, and I believe it's still considerably cheaper than the US, especially these days.

We opted for a house and moved further out to have a good-sized one with a garden for the budget allowed. We love it here and are currently extending our one-year commitment to three years so it's been a good move for us.

The comments about dogs were correct. In many areas, dogs are not appreciated by most of the Malay (Muslim) population, though certainly not all. There are very few hotels that will take them (though I can recommend a beach resort that does and it's excellent!) though there are restaurants where you can dine with Fido, believe it or not. And a shopping mall or two where they're welcome.

On the subject of dogs, veterinary care seems dirt cheap compared to the US or the UK. We have been astonished--and we've even had an issue that required referral to one of the top orthopedic veterinary surgeons in the country. It was amazing and the care was excellent; we can get all prescription medicines, shampoos, etc, for less than in the UK as well.

Because we brought two very large dogs (Alaskan Malamutes) I can offer lots of information on that if you need it--importing, a local agent, vets, etc. Even though we live in Shah Alam, allegedly a difficult area to have dogs, we have been welcomed and our dogs are much loved by our neighbours--and photographed by everyone wherever we go with them. We just make sure we are 100% good dog owners, clean up after them, walk them at heel going by people we don't know--because of their size--and we've had no issues.

Many areas will require you to get a dog licence. If you live in an apartment/flat or attached housing, you will likely need to get written permission from your neighbours on both sides to keep a dog in the property. Many local people simply do this illegally, I am told, particularly since many people have small dogs. We could hardly hide ours and wanted to be completely legal, having heard some horror stories, so went through the process.

Some areas we looked at (one section of Desa Park City, for instance) we really liked and there were lots of dogs, even Siberian Huskies. But when we checked, technically, dogs were not allowed at all. Citizens simply kept them anyway; you may find that there are lots of rules which people who live here seem willing to break (road rules come instantly to mind!) but we weren't willing to risk it with ours.

A bit off your topic, with apologies, but I feel like I've done the groundwork on the dog thing so wanted to throw it out there in case it's of use to you. Good luck and "Woof!"


----------



## Merapi

Dear All,

I found this thread useful although it was started in 2008 and some figures and other information have changed.

I am considering an offer to relocate from Dubai to KL. Work location will be in KL City Center (the twin towers). Have two kids (4 and 8 y/o) attending an international school here in Dubai.
Some key allowances on offer are monthly housing allowance of RM 6,000 and school fee allowance of RM 3,000 per child per month. I wonder if RM 3,000 pm is adequate to send one child to a good international school or I will have to top up from my base pay. Appreciate if anyone with similar situation like me can share his/her thoughts. Also would like to know where would be the ideal location/area to live as well as mode of transport to work and school (for the kids).

Regards,
Merapi


----------



## annie11

True. Malaysia is considered expansive for expats. if you look up there was a report saying that kuala lumpur is the top high cost cities for expats.


----------



## caroilnasteamer

sandielenton said:


> Depends on your expectations! You don't say if you are on your own or with partner, children etc. Rent of a good 2 bedroom apartment from about $300 per month; running costs probably around another $100. Fuel is reasonable - to fill an average car costs about $20; Food is cheap - you can eat at hawker stalls for about $10. Plenty going on if you want to join things. I would guess for a single person with average requirements you probably need around $800 per month. I am sure that you can do it cheaper and I know that you can do it a lot more expensive!
> 
> Regards
> Sandie


Hey just read your post ......could you give me some ideas about furnished places for cheap...not fancy just clean an safe...wifi /air condition...maybe a month to month type thing....lowest cost 200.00 us dollars or so.... maybe you have names of places or cities that this can be done.. thanks so much for your time..Curtis


----------



## edinburgh78

*Dogs in KL???*

HI. can you tell me please (if you still read these messages) where you managed to find a house to take your dogs.. I can only see problems with bringing the dogs out with us.. I dont know what to do as they are a part of our life.. and KL seems nearly impossible...?
is there anywhere at all we can run dogs off lead? I have 2 elderly labradors and a 6 month old bernese... and I read that black dogs are supposed to be evil.. well a bernese has mostly black as well.. ?? any advice would be great.. thanks!



QUOTE=UKCynthiaT;572674]Hi Ztempest,

I'm originally American and husband is English--the diversity is one of the things that appeals to us here as well. I imagine you'll like it!

We find it very cheap to eat, compard to the UK especially and compared to the US as well. About half the time we eat the local food and, in our area, that might mean under $10 for a meal out. A big treat is the sushi buffet brunch on Sunday--and that's about $15 per person.

I don't think anyone mentioned it but petrol is subsidised here and, compared to the UK, it's like being given it for free. It's really astonishing to us, and I believe it's still considerably cheaper than the US, especially these days.

We opted for a house and moved further out to have a good-sized one with a garden for the budget allowed. We love it here and are currently extending our one-year commitment to three years so it's been a good move for us.

The comments about dogs were correct. In many areas, dogs are not appreciated by most of the Malay (Muslim) population, though certainly not all. There are very few hotels that will take them (though I can recommend a beach resort that does and it's excellent!) though there are restaurants where you can dine with Fido, believe it or not. And a shopping mall or two where they're welcome.

On the subject of dogs, veterinary care seems dirt cheap compared to the US or the UK. We have been astonished--and we've even had an issue that required referral to one of the top orthopedic veterinary surgeons in the country. It was amazing and the care was excellent; we can get all prescription medicines, shampoos, etc, for less than in the UK as well.

Because we brought two very large dogs (Alaskan Malamutes) I can offer lots of information on that if you need it--importing, a local agent, vets, etc. Even though we live in Shah Alam, allegedly a difficult area to have dogs, we have been welcomed and our dogs are much loved by our neighbours--and photographed by everyone wherever we go with them. We just make sure we are 100% good dog owners, clean up after them, walk them at heel going by people we don't know--because of their size--and we've had no issues.

Many areas will require you to get a dog licence. If you live in an apartment/flat or attached housing, you will likely need to get written permission from your neighbours on both sides to keep a dog in the property. Many local people simply do this illegally, I am told, particularly since many people have small dogs. We could hardly hide ours and wanted to be completely legal, having heard some horror stories, so went through the process.

Some areas we looked at (one section of Desa Park City, for instance) we really liked and there were lots of dogs, even Siberian Huskies. But when we checked, technically, dogs were not allowed at all. Citizens simply kept them anyway; you may find that there are lots of rules which people who live here seem willing to break (road rules come instantly to mind!) but we weren't willing to risk it with ours.

A bit off your topic, with apologies, but I feel like I've done the groundwork on the dog thing so wanted to throw it out there in case it's of use to you. Good luck and "Woof!"[/QUOTE]


----------



## lorgnette

This is an old thread.

Anyway, KL is not impossible as there are many great suburbs in livable communities. I suggest you rent a house with a garden (with un-built up areas -single/ double storey terrace, link, semi d or detached where dogs could roam freely un-leased. Depending on locality or sq footage except in central cities, these houses are affordable. 

Look for a rental agent as they share a common or unique database. Unlike Singapore, in Malaysia most agents do not charge commission from renters only land lords. Mention that you have dogs (as LL might specify no pets)

Have a lovely stay.


----------



## Torontotimmy

Very interested in the dog situation, I have an 8 year old collie currently living in Canada would love to know name of agent who could assist with importation Thank you!


----------



## fredcheong

I'm real estate agent myself and if anyone need help in finding a place to call home in Malaysia I'm more than willing to help. As mentioned by lorgnette no charges for you as landlord will bear the cost.

As for importing animals to Malaysia, do a search with "bringing pet to malaysia" and click on the first result from mm2h. It's the complete guideline


----------



## Torontotimmy

fredcheong said:


> I'm real estate agent myself and if anyone need help in finding a place to call home in Malaysia I'm more than willing to help. As mentioned by lorgnette no charges for you as landlord will bear the cost.
> 
> As for importing animals to Malaysia, do a search with "bringing pet to malaysia" and click on the first result from mm2h. It's the complete guideline


Thanks Fred


----------

